# Rough tough and durable tripod around 5K



## sntshkmr60 (May 25, 2014)

I want a tough tripod. Though I don't have a camera but planning to buy one. The weight of the camera will be 675g. To be on the safer side lets add 1kg for the lens.

Price is not the barrier but I would definitely not like to invest half the price of the camera. All I can do is add 2K more to the budget.


----------



## sujoyp (May 25, 2014)

you can get Benro A300FBH0 
*www.gaffarbhaiandsons.com/main/benro-f-series-tripod-kits/f-series-with-ball-head/a300fbh0

Ask the final price from site owner...they are benro dealer in india...they will send to you


----------



## kaz (May 27, 2014)

They have quoted 5000rs on their website....On FK its 9k, Snapdeal 6.8....

They are selling though Amazon @6000 Benro A300FBH0 Aluminium Universal Tripod Kit


----------



## sujoyp (May 27, 2014)

soo in any case 5k is the least ..isnt it  ...just call them as ask for price...its a good branded tripod with ball head and support upto 4 kg ...soo you can put total weight till 2.5 KG


----------



## kaz (May 27, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> soo in any case 5k is the least ..isnt it  ...just call them as ask for price...its a good branded tripod with ball head and *support upto 4 kg* ...soo *you can put total weight till 2.5 KG*



couldn't get it


----------



## sujoyp (May 27, 2014)

kaz thumb rule in tripod is ...you should only put half the weight on a tripod according to its max weight ....
the tripod I refereed have max capacity of 4kg so you should put a max DSLR+lens+flash weight max of 2.5 KG to keep tripod stable and not fall off with all the item.


----------



## kaz (May 27, 2014)

Got it


----------



## sntshkmr60 (May 28, 2014)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] do they also sell cameras like this?


----------



## sujoyp (May 28, 2014)

Yes they sell cameras..but for camera I have another dealer..I can give the email and phone no..he is an aurhorised nikon dealer


----------



## sntshkmr60 (May 28, 2014)

I hate Nikon! 

Actually I'm on Canon side. You know any Canon dealer?

- - - Updated - - -

When will this dollar go down :3


----------



## sujoyp (May 28, 2014)

umm I donno if he is a canon dealer or not...I will just give you detail you check

Video Links	

V.P Complex, Near Old Bus Stand, 670001 Kannur

+91-9846704343

his name is aneesh ...


----------



## nac (May 28, 2014)

^^ Come on, already USD have fallen about 15% from it's high. 
Many are speculating, USD will fall another 10% from here.


----------



## sntshkmr60 (May 28, 2014)

nac said:


> ^^ Come on, already USD have fallen about 15% from it's high.
> Many are speculating, USD will fall another 10% from here.



how slow is that actually?

tracking it from 4 days.. still hover over same value..

- - - Updated - - -

are cams price gonna be down?


----------



## nac (May 28, 2014)

You're expecting a crash or what?  If that has to happen something biiiiiggggg has to happen. 

It depends... Few cameras are cheaper here in India and few cameras are cheaper there. But most of the cameras are pretty much priced the same, I think.


----------



## sujoyp (May 28, 2014)

yaah prices are almost similar in US and India ...just that you feel its cheaper due to good offers there...which are only available in diwali time here


----------



## sntshkmr60 (Nov 24, 2014)

Guys, its been a time since I posted the question. Any updates about the tripod? Have any new competitor come in these months?


----------



## Upadhyay (Nov 25, 2014)

You can look at entry level model from Benro/Vanguard that comes with ball head.


----------



## kaz (Nov 25, 2014)

Check out chromaretail.com they were selling Vanguard tripods cheapest on the internet....


----------



## nishkotra (Dec 12, 2014)

*Benro T600EX Digital Tripod Kit*:

I got this thing at buxsa at an awesome discount 

Here are the features of the tripod which just suits the budget cap and with the type of features it has to be in your check list.

1.High quality Aluminium tripod with plastic trims.
2.3 leg sections with super quick lock feature.
3.Accurate bubble/sprit level.
4.Superior 3-way pan-head movement.
5.Quick and easy mounting.
6.Lightweight (1.5 kg) for easy portability.
7.Heavy load bearing capacity of up to 3000 g.


----------



## CRACING (May 2, 2016)

Hello Guys,

I got Vanguard Espod CX 203AP from Paytm few days ago. Seller name is Photo Galaxy and his service is prompt. Item was secure and in good condition. Here is the link

The tripod feels very solid, heavy and sturdy. The legs feel like they are made of steel. Plastic quality is also great. When fully extended, it rests steadily on ground especially when camera is attached. I'm using it with my D3200 with 18-55mm and 55-200mm lenses at all angles without any issues. Center column can be extended for few inches after that there may be some wobble if shutter button is used so its better to use remote or timer instead. I won't extend the center column anyhow. Pan head is smooth and stays firm when fastened. May not be easy to operate like ball head but I like it this way. Locking and unlocking mount plate isn't so easy and it is small but holds the camera well though. Total load capacity is 3.5 KGs but you can load upto 2 KGs without issues.

I'm sure this will serve me for life time and I would recommend this to any DX DSLR camera owners looking for budget tripods. Its far better to invest in this tripod then other brands who import from China and print their brand names.

Thanks...
Best Regards


----------



## sujoyp (May 2, 2016)

nice review by [MENTION=322858]CRACING[/MENTION] ....I am using this tripod for last 3 years...just to remind prospective buyers that this tripod can not handle the weight of D7000 easily...I have success only with D7000+35mm but none other then this combo.  the head tilts sideways even with D7000+55-200 .


----------



## CRACING (May 2, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> nice review by [MENTION=322858]CRACING[/MENTION] ....I am using this tripod for last 3 years...just to remind prospective buyers that this tripod can not handle the weight of D7000 easily...I have success only with D7000+35mm but none other then this combo.  the head tilts sideways even with D7000+55-200 .



Yes, I read your post when I was looking for reviews for this tripod but I think you have non CX model right? Max load support of 2 KGs and the head is different then CX model.




CX model head is different and has better support then those flip heads (for vertical photography) so I believe the CX head holds the camera well. Also entire design is different and may be quality is better so max load is set to 3.5 KGs. Missing weight hook is one drawback.



Anyway, this tripod is only good for entry-level and upper entry-level DSLR cameras. i.e Camera bodies that don't have builtin motor.  And should be careful if used with telephoto lenses.


----------



## sujoyp (May 3, 2016)

I have exactly the same tripod my friend


----------



## CRACING (May 3, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> I have exactly the same tripod my friend



Oh ok. I think the problem could be, two adjustment knobs can only be turned from 0 to 90 degrees for tightening and loosening. This should be fine for some time but later it gets lose and there is no chance to over tight them except tilt adjustment handle. So when heavy weight is attached, these knobs gets stressed, make dent inside surface and the head starts to creep.

So yes, I agree with you. This tripod is not made for rough and heavy usage. May serve for long time if used handled carefully.


----------



## sujoyp (May 3, 2016)

you are absolutely correct...the knob have become loose..and i can not overtight it ... anyways I dont use tripod much.
my Benro A29T+Manfrotto M234RC monopod is soo much more strudy...i got it for birding. the head is made of completely metal..load capacity is 8kg


----------



## CRACING (May 3, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> you are absolutely correct...the knob have become loose..and i can not overtight it ... anyways I dont use tripod much.
> my Benro A29T+Manfrotto M234RC monopod is soo much more strudy...i got it for birding. the head is made of completely metal..load capacity is 8kg



I see.

For me, I don't know how much a monopod helps but I take shots in low light with remote or self timer so tripod is the one for me. For birding I do handheld but of course it doesn't give me tack sharp images and I don't have long range lenses either. I will spend on monopod later if its gonna help me.

Btw; how low would you go on shutter speed when handheld? Or do you follow rule of thumb  that is shutter speed = focal length?

I have few more queries that I will ask in specific thread for you or via PM. I hope you don't mind. :smile_NF:


----------



## sujoyp (May 3, 2016)

actually I dont do much of a long exposure...I used tripod as a stand for drop or smoke shots

rule of shutter speed is simple...you just need focal length on crop sensor to get sharp pics  I go as low as 1/20 on 17-50 or 1/30 on 35mm prime..not lower then that


----------



## CRACING (May 3, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> actually I dont do much of a long exposure...I used tripod as a stand for drop or smoke shots
> 
> rule of shutter speed is simple...you just need focal length on crop sensor to get sharp pics  I go as low as 1/20 on 17-50 or 1/30 on 35mm prime..not lower then that



Ok. I too follow that rule to get sharp photos but sometimes due to insufficient light I had to slow down (i.e less then 1/100s at 200mm) but that cause shaky or blur photos. I'm not good in keeping the camera stable either. Thanks to VR feature otherwise results would be worst for me.

Last question. Your photos in Flickr look sharp and vibrant in color. Are they really actual photos or did you make them better in post processing? if so, which are those settings?

I take raw photos, develop/edit in zoner photo studio (Make changes to exposure, contrast, sharpness, noise reduction, crop & etc) and export as jpg. Still no match to your photos.

I think its because you shot in good lighting and lenses you use have high quality elements.

p.s Those macro shots and flower shots are heartbreaking ones.


----------



## sujoyp (May 4, 2016)

thanks for appriciating my pics... in DSLR world stright out of camera images are never soo good...I find my D7000 to produce cold images. Editing is really important .
I use lightroom and picasa for light editing and photoshop for specific editing

you can also try photofxlab ...its quit cool and lot of options


----------

